# Polished Bliss: Vintage Prize Detail on MKI MX5



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

My god, I've found time to do a write up! Sadly this is no laughing matter for me these days, my hopes of getting back to detailing on a regular basis have evaporated in an energetic cloud of e-mails, orders, events and other matters to attend to, so this one was a real pleasure and made a nice change. Of course, being the elderly gent that I am, I had Clark's help throughout this detail, which is always a pleasure too.

Ok, the deal with this one was as follows - the Maxda MX5 club approached us last year to do a demonstration event for them, but without suitable premises to work from, we asked them to wait 12 months, and as a sweetener we also said we'd then do a prize giveaway of a full correction detail. This blossomed nicely for them, as in the meantime we became licenced with Zymöl, so the prize was thus upgraded to a full correction detail with Vintage, the winner being drawn in a raffle organised by the club. The concept for the day was for us to complete the work on the car in advance bar one side of the bonnet, which we would then work on in front of the club members for them to see what detailing is all about, and what we offer in the way of services.

Once the winner was known, we asked him to pop round so that we could view the car in advance, in order to ensure we allocated enough time in our diary for the work to be done. I wasn't at the unit when the owner swung by, but Clark was, and he lost no time in telling the owner that his pride and joy was a good example of a 10ft car. The owner was slightly confused by this term, so Clark put him straight, by telling him it looked good from 10ft, but any closer and it was a mess! The owner in all fairness took this quite well, but the gauntlet was laid down, with him expecting a miracle from us. Nothing like a healthy dollop of pressure, as word of this got back to the owners club and all of the members!

Onto the detail then, which was done over a full Saturday and Sunday morning, in advance of the main demonstration event on the Sunday afternoon. This is how the car looked when it was dropped off first thing on the Saturday morning...










The car, a MKI MX-5, is 12 years old, has around 30k miles on the clock, had a new hood fitted recently and is generally a very tidy car. It is garaged most of the time, being taken out 1-2 times per week for short runs in the dry, and is taken to club meets and shows through the summer months each year. I was actually quote impressed by the cleanliness of the car, with the alloys being clean right through to the backs, and the arches only suffering a light covering of dust and grime...










This being the case, the first step in the wash process was to apply a safe degreaser to the arches using a foaming head spray gun, which enables the product to cling in-situ for longer than normal and do it's job properly...










The whole car was then foamed with a similar all purpose exterior cleaner, via a foam lance attached to our pressure washer. This was left to dwell for 10 minutes while the wheels were cleaned...



















Given the decent state of the wheels, I simply used a pH neutral gel and a combination of a wheel brush and microfiber mitt to ensure all last traces of dirt and debris were removed...



















The whole car, including the arches, was then rinsed at high pressure, and all exterior surfaces then hand washed using a gentle shampoo and the two bucket method. It's important to remember all of the fiddly bits that aren't necessarily on show...










At this stage I also washed down the door shuts, and noticing that the grubby interior matts were rubberised, I whipped them out, scrubbed them clean with an interior all purpose cleaner and brush, and then rinsed them off with the hose...



















The whole exterior was then rinsed again using an open ended hose, and after testing all of the main panels with my fingertips, I did a little bit of spot claying here and there to remove a small amount of bonded surface contamination. The leaf blower was then used to dry the car off, and blow water out of all of the shuts, panel gaps arches and wheel spokes. With the wash stage complete, we rolled the car inside, shut the door and dressed the arches with a solvent-based dressing that would take hours to dry fully over the course of the rest of the detail. We then started the paint inspection, and this is what confronted us when the lights went on...



















Just the usual deep swirling, random deep scratches and marring then, all of which would be robbing the car of clarity and reflectivity. Paint readings confirmed an average thickness over much of the car of 90-100 microns, with the bootlid being the only panel showing obvious signs of being resprayed (a plethora of trapped in wetsanding marks and 400-600 microns of paint). From past experience, we expected the paint to be on the soft side and single stage rather than clearcoated, and we were right on both counts. After a little discussion, we opted to start with a heavy cerami-clear finishing polish using a finishing pad on the Makita for the metal panels, and the same polish using a polishing pad on the PC for the plastic panels and light clusters. As it turned out, the rotary combination wasn't quite up to removing the deeper random scratches afflicting most of the major panels, so we switched to a polishing pad, which then did the trick nicely. Also, the PC combo was failing to remove everything in a single hit on the plastic panels, but with the plastics paint gauge indicating thicknesses of just ~60 microns in some areas, I decided to opt for two hits with the original polish/pad combination rather than step up to anything more aggressive. Here are some of the before and afters on both panel types...

*Before*










*After*










*Before*










*After*










*Before*










*After*










*Before*










*After*










After the machine polishing work was completed, we rolled the car outside into the sun to check for any trace of hologramming, which can be a real pain on soft paint, no matter how carefully you are able to finish down. Although the sun was only partially out, the paint looked good all round, and we were satisfied the finish was as good as we could achieve safely. The following pictures show how the bare paint looked, just goes to show that thorough preparation counts for a lot in terms of the final finish achieved...



















We then rolled the car back inside, dusted it down carefully with a Zymöl woollen duster (brilliant bit of kit, well worth the money), and further cleansed the paint with Zymöl HD-Cleanse, applied using a microfiber pad misted with quick detailer. After buffing off the paint cleaner (using a spritz or two of quick detailer to loosen the residue in places), we then applied a thin coat of Zymöl Vintage using a soft foam pad (the wax was worked in to the pad using our fingertips in order to ensure it was fully melted and easy to spread) and buffed down again 5 minutes later. We then called it a day, knowing that we had broken the back of the detail.

On the Sunday morning, we arrived at the unit early in order to get our own cars ready for the folk from the MX5 club coming round later. This is one of the biggest pains of running this type of event; finding time for own cars is hard enough these days, and having to keep them spot on for business purposes isn't easy. However, with our routines down and well practiced, both cars were soon out on display and looking respectable...










We then tuned our attention back to the demonstration car, and dressed the tyres with a water-based gel, applied a coat of a wheel specific sealant to the alloy wheels, polished the exhaust tip with a fine cut metal polish and firm foam pad, and cleaned the exterior glass with Zymöl HD-Cleanse. Finally, we gave the interior a basic detail; the plastic and vinyl surfaces were wiped down with a dilute interior all purpose cleaner solution and then dressed with Zymöl Vinyl, the glass was cleaned with Zymöl HD-Cleanse, the carpets and seats vacuumed, and the door shuts cleansed and protected with a one step solvent-based sealant (the aluminium kick plates were also polished with a fine cut metal polish and firm foam pad)...




























With the job done (bar half the bonnet), we had time for a quick bite to eat before we were joined by the members of the club...










Once everyone had arrived and had nibbles and soft drinks, we then started the demonstration. For over 3 hours we talked through proper car care methods and techniques, and broke up the stages and discussion with practical demonstrations on the unfinished bonnet of the prize winning car. To some, 3 hours may sound like a long time listening to one person speak, but it really flew by, and I can honestly say it was one of the most enjoyable days I have yet had running Polished Bliss. I have always seen sharing and education as a key foundation stone of Polished Bliss, and it is now really brilliant that we have an ideal environment in which to do this for car clubs and enthusiasts. Here is a shot of Clark demonstrating rotary usage...










The final thing to do once all of the work was finally finished was to roll the car outside into the sun and show the club members what we had achieved...










The owner was overjoyed with the results, and here he can be seen taking a picture of himself in the bonnet reflection...










...and this is what he saw...










The all important sun shots, showing how we achieved around 95% correction on 12 year old single stage paint using a safe and conservative approach...




























All in all, the day was a great success, and the club members have given us such positive feedback that we have now booked in similar events with the local Jaguar and Porsche clubs. It's days like these that make it all worthwhile!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great write up Rich and stunning results :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Amazing results, one of my favourites for a while this :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like a fantastic day and fantastic detail   

Just need to get off my backside now and make ours look that good


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

great turnaround as usual


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic writeup Rich that is absolutely stunning I must say! It's so good to see a 12 year old car looking like new, hope you get some more time soon to detail.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

a cracking read that:thumb: and the motor, well :speechles


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice read, lovely pictures, great job :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

A beautiful finish Rich. Fantastic looking car now.

The sun photos are cracking too.

Glad to see your own car reflecting light again.
:thumb:


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Superb write up, and what a result.:doublesho 

Stunning reflections in the outside sun shots 

Well done guys:thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats an awesome shot!


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

That was a prize worth winning!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

^Agree with Liverpool-Lad, that shot is awesome.

Superb work guys, keep it up.

In addition, a credit to you stepping up to a full Vintage job


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Rerally enjoyed that read, results are great too! :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Loving the outside shots.


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

Great prize to win and amazing results!! :thumb:


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

cracking results there looks like a good day for all


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Great work and I love the rear quarter and bonnet reflection shots.:thumb: 

I have a couple of questions as I have an MX-5 which I have owned for a couple of months and haven't done much with as yet.
Firstly, do all MX-5s have soft paint? I see you say this MK1 has single stage whereas I am sure my MK2 has clearcoat as the touch up kit contains clear lacquer. I wondered how the paint differed between the two.
I have also been wondering what to use on the aluminium kickplates.

Could you PM me with some info and on some of the products used if it is not appropriate to post up this info?:buffer:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

lovely finish...what happened to the pool..? lol


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I notice car has the studs fitted for a hardtop - did the owner not bring a hardtop along with the car, or did he not have it? 

I guess if there is a hardtop for the car it is going to look a little different to the finish you achieved with the rest of the car now.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

superb...agree with liverpool lad on that pic


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Really nice work guys and great writeup


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Good write up and as always outstanding work matey !!!:thumb:


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow what a write up, I enjoyed every sentence and the pictures and detail to process was great. The before and after pictures are very nice, really like that as it showes the attention to detail. You can see how exited the owner was, I didn't have to be there to see his exitement. What a job, very nice. Thank you for sharing such a great detail.

Oh by the way Rich, the products arrived and I'm already using them  I'll be in touch with you for another order shortly.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

SteveOC said:


> Great work and I love the rear quarter and bonnet reflection shots.:thumb:
> 
> I have a couple of questions as I have an MX-5 which I have owned for a couple of months and haven't done much with as yet.
> Firstly, do all MX-5s have soft paint? I see you say this MK1 has single stage whereas I am sure my MK2 has clearcoat as the touch up kit contains clear lacquer. I wondered how the paint differed between the two.
> ...


Hmm, all the MX-5s we've done to date have been MKIs, and all have had soft single stage paint. My guess is that on later clearcoated models the paint will still be on the soft side, so I would start out with a similar polish and pad combination and see how you fair. It's always sensible to get some paint readings too if you can. On the kickplates you will need a decent set of aluminium polishes, and the ones we use are those in the Blackfire range. In this case though, the plates were in fine enough condition to only require a very light polish with an all metal polish made by Meguiars. If you want any further info drop me a pm.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

SteveOC said:


> I notice car has the studs fitted for a hardtop - did the owner not bring a hardtop along with the car, or did he not have it?
> 
> I guess if there is a hardtop for the car it is going to look a little different to the finish you achieved with the rest of the car now.


Lol, he forgot it, and we will be taking it in at some point for the same type of work. That said, I believe from what he said that he very rarely uses it, as the car is stored through the winter and only used in the summer months.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nica said:


> Wow what a write up, I enjoyed every sentence and the pictures and detail to process was great. The before and after pictures are very nice, really like that as it showes the attention to detail. You can see how exited the owner was, I didn't have to be there to see his exitement. What a job, very nice. Thank you for sharing such a great detail.
> 
> Oh by the way Rich, the products arrived and I'm already using them  I'll be in touch with you for another order shortly.


Thanks Carlos, glad you enjoyed it, such a nice change for me to post up some work! Also glad to hear the polishes turned up quickly, that's great news and means the new courier service we are using for international orders is working well.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome Results :thumb:

How do you get such crisp correction shots?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Just point and click? I only use a mid spec compact like Clark, and unless the lighting is very poor it always performs well. I think finishing by rotary helps a lot, as both Clark and I have noticed the rotary gives a much sharper finish than using an equivalent polish and pad combo by PC.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have missed your write ups Rich - that one was a cracker. I am glad that you found the time to share it with us :thumb:
Great work and a stunning finish - I am not surprised that the owner was overjoyed


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

great read chap:thumb: 

dripping wet finish to the '5 too


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Fantastic finish and write up, what a great prize to win :thumb: 

Did notice the paddling pool I thought you washed all your cars in though  

Darren


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Great write up Rich
I saw this car yesterday at Alford

And was talked thru your day with them

all i can say is we need to talk Lol (will send you an email)


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

That looks amazing!!

Top work people


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

What an excellent write up and superb result.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Got the car so shiny the health of the club members necesitated the use of a safe camera!!!!










Great write up and looks to have been a great day


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Got the car so shiny the health of the club members necesitated the use of a safe camera!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, the nescamp vans are kept next door, we've yet to decide the best way of destroying them! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

wow thats very good work. im very impressed


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent write up and wonderful result!! :bow


I enjoyed reading it very much.


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW. Its nice to see an older car being detailed and the results are outstanding. Great write up.


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

wow! What a great prize for the guy - he must have been super chuffed with the car afterwards. Fantastic write up as usual Clark!


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Very impressive work and write up


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Top work as always :thumb:... My girlie bought a white Mk1 one yesterday which I can't wait to get my hands on as it's in need of some serious TLC.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Excellent results and a dripping wet finish! :thumb:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

that has to be the best right up ive ever seen on here and its a great finish on the mazda, this is a perfect example of why your business is so sucessful


----------



## Nickh2007 (Apr 30, 2007)

Very impressed :wave: :thumb:


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

wow. stunning results. great write up too.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

WOW those are stunning outside shots!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Altered Carbon said:


> wow! What a great prize for the guy - he must have been super chuffed with the car afterwards. Fantastic write up as usual Clark!


Wasnt me that did the write up this time!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - thats a prize I'd like to win!

That Mazda looked superb. Hope you gets lots of business from it as well.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Clark said:


> Wasnt me that did the write up this time!


Lol, it's been so long since I've written anything up that I bet a lot of the newer folk on the forum don't even know that I detail too!


----------



## jaggster5 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well written.....great finish.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Lol, it's been so long since I've written anything up that I bet a lot of the newer folk on the forum don't even know that I detail too!


do you?  :lol:

another write up on the way, just uploading the last few pics :thumb:


----------



## the pram (Jul 24, 2007)

On behalf of the MX5 Owners Club I would just like to say a HUGE thank you to Rich and Clark for the superb demo they did for our club. We all had a great afternnoon and went away both with bags of products and a wealth of new knowledge. And yes, there is more business going their way.
Graham was delighted with the end result on his car which was far better than he ever anticipated. A credit to the two guys. 
As a way of appreciation for everything they did for us, I offered to advertise the business on our club stand at Alford Motorvation the following Sunday. We took away a flag and business cards. Everyone who look a liking to Graham's car was filled in on the work that had been done on it. Without exception all were impressed.
If you ever get the chance to go to a car club demo day then take it, you won't regret it at all.
So, thanks again for the opportunity to be your first club demo event and we hope that you have every success in the future. I can't imagine that you will ever be short of custom.
Lorraine
MX5 Owners Club North Scotland (East) Co-ordinator


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

the pram said:


> On behalf of the MX5 Owners Club I would just like to say a HUGE thank you to Rich and Clark for the superb demo they did for our club. We all had a great afternnoon and went away both with bags of products and a wealth of new knowledge. And yes, there is more business going their way.
> Graham was delighted with the end result on his car which was far better than he ever anticipated. A credit to the two guys.
> As a way of appreciation for everything they did for us, I offered to advertise the business on our club stand at Alford Motorvation the following Sunday. We took away a flag and business cards. Everyone who look a liking to Graham's car was filled in on the work that had been done on it. Without exception all were impressed.
> If you ever get the chance to go to a car club demo day then take it, you won't regret it at all.
> ...


Thanks Lorraine, we really enjoyed it too:thumb:

Hope that MX-5 of your's is sporting its Werkstatt Products nicely


----------



## the pram (Jul 24, 2007)

It is indeed. My dad and I did as I was told by you both and got the car looking good but since I have no garage and he didn't appreciate the offer of letting me keep my car in his garage while his sat in the street, I had to do it again on Thursday. I must say the glos stuff works a treat to bring it back to life again.
I now have a bucket load of Meguiars kits for sale


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers everyone for the kind words, and thanks Lorraine for taking the time to sign up and offer feedback - much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Sweet write up Rich and awesome results...........glad you remembered piccys this time ...lol

Scud


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

awesome results, car looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Stunning finish. My Mk1 never looked anywhere near that good.
Nice write up as well.


----------

